# This sound like a bad voltage regulator?



## miskywhisky (May 26, 2012)

FYI, 07 brute 650i

Rolled over the quad ridding the other day and the tip over kill got activated. Got it home ok and it was doing fine till i unloaded it from the truck. Then all the sudden it wouldn't start. No juice. I would just get a click from the back area when i'd try to start it, then nothing. I tightened the battery terminals and still didn't change, took them off cleaned them and still no dice. With everything plugged in i was getting 1.5v at the fuse panel. After unplugging the regulator it jumped back up to 10.5v. I then took out the battery and it was showing 10.5v. So i put the battery and regulator back in and pull started it again and was getting 6.5v at the battery with it running. The dash and lights were pulsing with the engine. 

Sound like the regulator or any other ideas? If it is on ron ayers its showing the regulator was superseded by a 21066-0705, has anyone switched to this part yet?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I would start with putting a charge on the battery , see if it will hold 12.5 static. See what it drops to on start up , or attempted start lol , check the fuses as well . I have seen a fuse make a friend of
Mine buy 3 batteries , regulator, and even stator , only to have wasted money. First thing I checked was the fuses and sure enough , blown fuse . 2 minute fix and spare in the fuse holder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well a good battery should run more than 12v. Id get it tested. It's free to have done. Sure the battery isn't cracked or leaking?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## miskywhisky (May 26, 2012)

Hmm, i would think the battery is still ok since its about a year old and lives on a tender when its not being ridden. All fuses are ok too. I guess i need to rue out the stator too. Can the brute be run without the voltage regulator in so i can test the stator leads?


----------



## Derag2 (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldnt think you could? The stator puts out like 75the volts or somthing i read and you check with ac not dc.


----------



## miskywhisky (May 26, 2012)

Still playing with it trying to figure it out. Waiting on a new regulator that should be in this week. From some testing i've narrowed it down to something off the engine fuse (a lot i know) With the fuse, i'm guessing something attached to the brown turn on lead is shorted but i'm still working on narrowing it down. Any thoughts on a electric gremlin that would make the voltage drop from 10.5 to 3 when the key is turned? The crappy part is i can't tell it sparking anywhere (have all the plastics off) so its kind of difficult.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

have you had the battery tested , i have seen batterys go crazy for no reason at all ,when the plates short out you can get all kinds of voltage problems


----------



## miskywhisky (May 26, 2012)

Trying to borrow one from a friends to see. It just seems so strange that it drops off so much but i saw another random post saying the brute does that for protection if the voltage is too low. Think i may get a yuasa this time around. Just annoyed, this will be my 4th battery in it. Got 6 years out of my motorcycle one, but can't get more then 2 out of these.


----------



## miskywhisky (May 26, 2012)

Different battery and it fired right up. I'll be ****ed. I figured it would just struggle to start being low. Guess not. Guess that guy was right. Any replacement ones better then the others? Or ones to avoid? THis last one was some generic i picked up at the dealer (thats now closed for good).


----------

